# my reptiles



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

here are my reptiles.
mangrove monitor-mongo
snapping turtle-stinky
bearded dragon sandfire-george
bearded dragon lawson-merf
red ear slider
stink pot
pond slider far right- Myrtle
pond slider middle-Hyrtle
painted turtle-wyrtle
egyptain uromastyx- Sampson

J-Rod

oh yeah the large egyptain im holding i got for free awhile back from a friend of mine that got him from a lady and she had no clue what she was doing. it was back when the uros came along. now egyptains are one of the most expensive and one of the hardest to get uros. hes about 10 years old and weighs about 4 pounds.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

love that mangrove man is he tame I had one that was nasty like a nile monitor


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

spec-v said:


> love that mangrove man is he tame I had one that was nasty like a nile monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got him at a reptile show like back in october from some lady. hes cb and in perfect condtion, just a very picky eater. well when i got him i made the mistake on trying to hold him. mangroves have very sharp claws since they are tree monitors and they also like to dig so yeah, when i grabbed him he sliced my hand up pretty bad while i was trying to hold on to him. now the he has come down a bunch. he eats food out of my hand now, and can hold em as long as im in my room and not around a lot of people. i love this guy probaly my favorite out of my reptiles.

J-Rod


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

awsome man I love water monitors myself just sold my tegu cause we maybe moving







enjoy him man monitors are great pets


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

spec-v said:


> awsome man I love water monitors myself just sold my tegu cause we maybe moving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that, yeah i use ot have a columbian black and white tegu, aggressive as hell species. he got to big for his aquarium (55) and thought it was time for him to get a bigger home so he jumped out and ran my room. i kept the door shut casue i moved my self to another room and whenever it was feeding time i threw a mouse in the door and closed it. you had ot wear shoes while walking in there casue he was known to go after toes but was never succesful. he eventually stopped eating one day and died. when he was a baby though i use to be able to take him outside and let him walk in the grass, but when he became older he became mean as hell.

J-Rod

oh yeah monitors are great pets, can be just like dogs if u train em right.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that suxs good luck with your mangrove once me and the lil women get settled she says I can have a room for the pets so till then it just the P's and the snake


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

spec-v said:


> that suxs good luck with your mangrove once me and the lil women get settled she says I can have a room for the pets so till then it just the P's and the snake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, that sounds good. i got my gf into sw and for her birthday i ordered her a whites tree frog baby that has gotten farley large and happy. just started croking the other night she said and it scared the hell out of her casue she didn't know what it was. oh she got me back though...... oh she did...... she got me baby ducks for easter and boy do thoes things never shut up, but man are they cute....... i mean cool.

J-Rod


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

that uro owns how much was he?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> that uro owns how much was he?
> [snapback]1013100[/snapback]​


free. there are many different kinds but the egyptian is the largest and one of the most expensive. i have seen babies for 200 awhile back and that's the cheapest i have ever seen for them.

J-Rod


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet egyptian uro. I wanna keep uros, of several varieties, 'some day'. I find them the most fascinating out of the common lizards you'd typically see in the pet trade. (Though frilled dragons run a VERY close second - and my LPS has two in right now! Not that I have the money, space, etc. for them.)

Is the uro sexed? Ever thought about breeding it?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Sweet egyptian uro. I wanna keep uros, of several varieties, 'some day'. I find them the most fascinating out of the common lizards you'd typically see in the pet trade. (Though frilled dragons run a VERY close second - and my LPS has two in right now! Not that I have the money, space, etc. for them.)
> 
> Is the uro sexed? Ever thought about breeding it?
> [snapback]1013987[/snapback]​


nah, im not really into breeding reptiles. i just like keeping em and taking care of em. also wouldn't like the fact my sampson is out having sex.

i have a friend that use to keep reptiles but he was only into it to collect em and not take care of em. he had i think 6 uros, but were all mali. one though that he had was found in some guys yard that his dad knew. the guy said that he has a neighbor that keeps exoctic pets and he thinks thats where it came from. that would be pretty crazy finding one of thoes in your yard. frilled dragons are pretty cool. use ot want one awhile back, actually would still like to have one, just they can get pretty expensive and im not really looking to spend anymore money on reptiles at the time.

J-Rod


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet egyptian uro. I wanna keep uros, of several varieties, 'some day'. I find them the most fascinating out of the common lizards you'd typically see in the pet trade. (Though frilled dragons run a VERY close second - and my LPS has two in right now! Not that I have the money, space, etc. for them.)
> ...


nice stuff you got there


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

brodiebrodie said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


thanks,

J-Rod


----------

